# С днём рождения, Setwale_Charm! Happy Birthday!



## Nanon

Ahem... in how many languages did you say we could wish you a Happy Birthday?
Here go my wishes .


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Ой, спасибо, Nanon!! Grand merci!! Je ne pensais pas en effet que quelqu'un s'en apperçoive!! Bon, les félicitations en français me suffisent parfaitement!


----------



## sokol

Сетвале Харм праздновала прямо её рождения. Стояла в очереди за шампанскоя а не накупила ничто: шампанское распродавало.
- Ты, спрашивал её Даниил Данилович, - желешь водка? Имаю немного.

Вот, то всё.*)

*) Вот, я украл то от Даниила Ивановича Ювачова Хармса. But my Russian is so bad that I have little choice but to steal from the masters of the language, yes? ;-)

(And may you all forgive me the cruel treatment this beautiful language has to endure from my hands. I have nothing to offer in defense, except that what little Russian I wrote took me about half an hour. Or was it even longer?)


----------



## cuchuflete

Sorry to be late.  You have my warmest wishes for the days after your birthday!


----------



## Outsider

More belated happy birthday wishes, here.


----------



## Trisia

_Uh-oh, here I come, late as ever.

_Hope you had a great day, and that you'll have a great year. Congratulations


----------



## bibliolept

_Later still..._ *nudge* *nudge* *poke* *poke* *THWACK* "I'm awake, I'm awake. Ummm, I was just resting my eyes for a second!"*

Have a great birthday!*


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Parabéns SetWale_Charm!

Se português não está entre as dezenas de línguas que você fala, com certeza você conhece alguma bem próxima ou vai aprender rapidemente! 

Até.:


----------



## Topsie

Trust me to arrive once the party's over!
Many happy (belated) returns of the day!


----------

